# Motorola wins German patent case against Apple: could ban iPad and iPhone



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like Apple _might_ be getting a dose of their own banning medicine in Germany according to this report:



> Motorola could ban Apple iPhones and iPads from sale in Germany after winning a court case in the country.
> Apple's iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPad 3G and iPad 2 3G are all using the tech that the courts have ruled infringes on Motorola's patents and Motorola may enforce a sales injunction in Germany as a result - unless Apple coughs up £85.3 million.
> The iPhone 4S
> was released after the case began in April 2011, but could fall under the same injunction if it uses the same infringing technology, according to patent lawsuit expert Foss Patents
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...wins-german-patent-case-against-apple-1046859​


​In depth analysis:
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/12/motorola-mobility-wins-german-patent.html


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2011)

Well £85 million is pocket change to Apple, so they won't get banned, but still, this thread makes me happy.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Well £85 million is pocket change to Apple, so they won't get banned, but still, this thread makes me happy.


It's probably going to cost them more than that overall, and considering Apple's ban-happy court antics in recent months, there is a certain amount of_ schadenfreude_ to be gained from this decision.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 9, 2011)

Crikey, this just gets more and more WTF?!!!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It's probably going to cost them more than that overall, and considering Apple's ban-happy court antics in recent months, there is a certain amount of_ schadenfreude_ to be gained from this decision.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 10, 2011)

_Does a gleeful little dance around his laptop._

I heard Apple had considered suing Aspirin for using curved edges on their tablets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking good for the tide turning against Apple; will this lead to substantive change in patent law and implementation?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking good for the tide turning against Apple; will this lead to substantive change in patent law and implementation?


Afaik getting sued by Apple is an excellent recommendation for any company.


----------



## Winot (Dec 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking good for the tide turning against Apple; will this lead to substantive change in patent law and implementation?



No.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Apple's just got a mighty slap down in their case against Motorola in the US, as they tried to get cute with the venue for the hearing:



> *Chief judge of District of Delaware reproaches Apple for 'disingenuous' argument*
> 
> The Delaware court somehow doesn't like to deal with Apple's lawsuits. The week before Christmas, it stayed all cases brought by Apple against HTC in that district pending an ITC investigation. As a result, HTC has nothing to fear from Apple's patents in all of 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking good for the tide turning against Apple; will this lead to substantive change in patent law and implementation?


Not a worm's fart's chance in hell on a hot day.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Not a worm's fart's chance in hell on a hot day.


Indeed. There's way too much money being made by this ludicrous industry. Money that we, the consumers, ultimately end up paying for.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed. There's way too much money being made by this ludicrous industry. Money that we, the consumers, ultimately end up paying for.



No way you will find me paying any of my hard earnt to apple and any other closed systems! No way.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

Apple has just lost the first round in its ITC case against Motorola in the US.


> Apple is on the losing end of an initial ruling by the U.S. International Trade Commission in the company’s battle with Motorola.
> On Friday, an administrative law judge at the ITC made an initial determination that Motorola does not infringe claims in three Apple patents. The ITC took on the case in November after Apple asked it to forbid Motorola from importing certain phones to the U.S. that Apple alleged infringe the patents.


http://www.macworld.co.uk/apple-business/news/?newsid=3330115


----------

